# Tinker Killdeer and Deerslayer



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The Tinker slingshots remind me a lot of the Milligan slingshots, cast metal, two sizes and interesting guys who designed and built them. The Tinker models were the Deerslayer and the Killdeer. The Deerslayer was larger: 3.625" wide, 2.5" inside width and 7.5" tall, I don't have a Killdeer yet. They were cast from a zinc alloy called Zamak that I've heard was prone to break if dropped or received a fork hit. You can google Zamak and get to the Wikipedia page. The Deerslayer had the forks painted red.

Carl Tinker, built and operated his own casting foundry in his garage which is a cool story in itself, I've posted an article I found on it and another article on Carl below.

http://thecountypress.mihomepaper.com/news/2017-03-01/Community_View/Lapeer_man_made_slingshots_in_garage.html


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - what a cool story. Great post Gopher - thanks!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great looking slingshots, and a great back-story.

Thanks for posting both!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Sort of had like a retro car vibe. Really like this one.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

One of my all time favorite slingshots was the Killdeer. I think I shot it more then any other slingshot growing up with the possible exception of the Scope-Shot. Great post Mr. Gopher!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Zamak(also spelled zamac) is also the stuff that hot wheels are made of.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Ive shot both models with .030 and 107s and hunted with my killdeer only complaint i had was making the mistake of leaving it in the hot sun mark my words you will burn your hand that frame gets Super hot fast!









Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a cool classic. Thanks Gopher!


----------

